# Lock Miter vs. Spline vs. Biscuits



## Hokie-G (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a follow-up question to my past post on the Bedpost Glue-Up.

When creating the miters on the post (four faces, mitered to a 3" square, filler block down the center, would method would you use to strengthen the migher joint? The options are:

1) Lock Miter Bit (have heard this is a difficult bit to set up and use effectively, but makes a strong joint when done right)
2) Hardwood Spline 
3) Biscuits 

Which would be the easiest, while providing enought mechanical strength, knowing these are bedposts?

Thanks.
Hokieg


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you can clamp up well, splines might be faster than a lock miter, but could get off kilter more easily than a lock miter. If you set up carefully, the lock miter would be my choice. Biscuits get a big NO.


----------



## Kjuly (May 29, 2009)

Hokieg,
The lock miter joint offers easy assembly and more glue surface making this the strongest joint of the three. 
One note about the set up of the lock miter is to make sure that all the pieces are exactly the same thickness. 
Keith


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

If you have the bits for a lock miter go that way. Do some test pieces first to get the details worked out. If you do not have the bits use a spline. Easy to cut on your table saw, cheap, and strong.

Gerry


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a lock miter bit and it works great! When i bought it I also purchased a setup block made from UHMW and it has helped in the set up of the joint. You still have to take the time to fine tune the setup for each wood thickness but that is time well spent. 
Each and Every step of any project should be considered your masterpiece if you want the finished product to reflect the quality of your work.


----------



## EnoughClamps (Jan 19, 2009)

Greg, 
Do you mind if I quote you in my sig?

Example:


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

EnoughClamps said:


> Greg,
> Do you mind if I quote you in my sig?
> 
> Example:


 Sure


----------

